# Hat/Cap Press Issues with Jet Pro SS



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been printing on t-shirts successfully for a while now using Jet Pro SS paper, Cobra pigment ink, and a Hix heat press. I want to make some baseball style hats using the the same ink and paper. I went to look at an older Hix C-250 hat press. It looked pretty clean and heated up to 380. I dialed in the pressure to be pretty high and tried pressing a couple of hats. Neither one had a clean print and I did not buy the press. I know that it could have been uneven heat or uneven pressure, but from my experience the Hix is a workhorse and although it was old it looked hardly used. I'm wondering if anyone has successfully pressed hats with the Jet Pro paper and Cobra or other inks. I also know that the transfers I tried on the samples had been sitting around in ziplocs for a while, but if I use them on shirts they still print up just fine. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

what were the hats make/model?

as with tee's a 50/50 white cap is a good start

with our cap press i have to add two folded socks to even out the bottom platen


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

The hats were 100% cotton and 98% cotton and 2% lycra. One was white and I used an orange and black logo. The other was a light tan and used a black logo. Have you used Jet Pro SS or something else as a transfer?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Without pictures...
Most likely it is a pressure issue. 
It could be the wrong platen for the style of hat you used.
Mouse pads (cut to fit) can help.

We have used jpss on hats/caps, but prefer to sublimate them when its an option. Also screen printing (or transfers) as well as HTV are also great methods to use.


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

I want to post a couple of photos, but the "attach files" option does not seem to come up for me...

I read the instructions, but no luck.


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm going to be looking at another hat press and hoping that this one will work for my needs. This is the brand:

https://www.heatpressnation.com/hpn-signature-series-cap-and-label-combo-heat-press.html

Although I would love a Hix, Knight, or Stahls I really can't rationalize the cost. I'm really just doing hats from time to time, mostly for myself and a few to sell here and there.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

daddyosbmx said:


> I want to post a couple of photos, but the "attach files" option does not seem to come up for me...
> 
> I read the instructions, but no luck.



if you scroll down past this post,
you will see 'Go Advanced' under the quick reply box
click that and then scroll down again and click 'Manage Attachments'
now you are in the area for uploading, it also tells you the file size limits for each file type 
simply click one of the 'Browse' buttons on the left-hand side
choose your image from your computer to upload
if you need to upload another click a different 'Browse' button
when finished click the 'Upload' button in the bottom right-hand corner
then click close window in the upper right and you are ready to reply with your pics


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for the input everyone. Whatever the issue was with the first Hix I tried it is all behind me now. Yesterday I picked up a used Hix B-250. It's an older model (not digital), but it performs like the workhorse I expected it to be. The seller sold it to me for $200 with all 3 size bottom platens and with about 80 new hats from the same wholesaler that I buy my hats from. I would call that a big win for me. They are all styles and colors that I can use. It works perfectly with my JetPro SS logos and with the 3G Jet-Opaque as well. Initially I had the pressure too heavy and the center hat seams showed through on the opaque transfers, but a quick adjustment and the next one was perfect. My patience seemed to pay off and I've got a fun new toy.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

good news!

we mainly do htv on caps, but you never know...


----------

